# Basic questions on salt water use



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

It might not be required but I don't know anyone that doesn't flush after each trip.

Same with the rods and reels.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

depends on your OCD. At least rinse everything with freshwater. 

My routine is flush the OB with salt away. Go say hey to the wife and toddler. Then hose the boat, trailer and rods down with down with salt away. soap wash everything as well, dry and cover. I leave all the hatches cracked open so mold doesn’t form in between uses. I have many oak trees on property so the cover prevents leaf stains. To each their own


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I flush OB with fresh water every trip. Wash interior and exterior with good quality and quantity soap (soap cannon and chemical guys soap), rinse then hit the deck with StarBrite ptfe deck cleaner, dry the deck, put it in the garage. The entire process is 30-40 minutes every trip...my skiff looks good 😀


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

SS06 said:


> I flush OB with fresh water every trip. Wash interior and exterior with good quality and quantity soap (soap cannon and chemical guys soap), rinse then hit the deck with StarBrite ptfe deck cleaner, dry the deck, put it in the garage. The entire process is 30-40 minutes every trip...my skiff looks good 😀


I am curious! Why the starbrite PTFE after the soap routine?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I flush, ptfe clean, rinse, dry and then store the boat in the garage. Once every other month, I wax it.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

efi2712micro said:


> I am curious! Why the starbrite PTFE after the soap routine?


The Starbrite Deck Cleaner has ptfe in it which supposedly leaves a ptfe film after you rinse it, imo soap would remove the film. The Chemical Guys wax I use is also supposed to leave a thin film of wax behind also. Seems to work for me...my white decks are pearly white and so far mud, dirty, blood, footprints, etc just rinse right off. This is my 3rd boat using the SB deck cleaner...I'm very happy with it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes.
Even though a friend of mine rented a center console this year and parked it at our dock. Didn’t spray it down or flush the motors once. It got me thinking and inspected them a bit before he took it back and nothing jumped out at me, I’ll still flush mine but I wonder how they handle that rental treatment.


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, flush the motor and wash everything down well. Fresh water is cheaper than parts.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks to all who answered. I’m debating selling my kayaks and getting a TPS and need to know how much extra work it will be so I appreciate your responses. And I’ll add that if I do buy a skiff I hope I buy from someone who takes care of their gear like you guys do. Pride of ownership.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I can't imagine that it would be that much more work. I take my boat to the nearest car wash and rinse it down on my way home $2.50 and 4 minutes and I'm done and the boat is dry when I get home. I back it in and flush the engine while I'm clearing stuff out of the boat. Every couple months I wash it.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

Jason M said:


> I can't imagine that it would be that much more work. I take my boat to the nearest car wash and rinse it down on my way home $2.50 and 4 minutes and I'm done and the boat is dry when I get home. I back it in and flush the engine while I'm clearing stuff out of the boat. Every couple months I wash it.


Running the motor is the big thing. I often stay at campgrounds or motels where I don’t have access to a garden hose. With my kayak I can rinse the pedal drive and my rods in the shower. Gets a little more complicated with a boat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I wouldn't stay anywhere I couldn't use a hose. I flush every time I come in from salt or fresh and wash the boat.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

All to the above. Make sure you rinse the heck out of your bunks as well. If they are carpeted, they are a salt magnet that will ruin your trailer and fittings. Looks like I’m off to buy some SB deck cleaner with PTFE now!!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I flush my motor at the end of every multi- day trip.... not each day. Usually stays in the water for 3-4 days on each of those trips. When I get home, I warm it up on the hose till the thermostats open, then run some salt a way thru it. Been doing that for 4-5 years and it doesn't appear any worse for wear.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

When I travel with my skiff on multi-day trips the motor gets flushed when I get home...not everyday I'm there....not all hotels and docks have hoses. If it's being run everyday it gets flushed good at the end of the trip.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> I flush my motor at the end of every multi- day trip.... not each day. Usually stays in the water for 3-4 days on each of those trips. When I get home, I warm it up on the hose till the thermostats open, then run some salt a way thru it. Been doing that for 4-5 years and it doesn't appear any worse for wear.


Nice to hear from someone who does multi-day trips. I've done a couple solo multi-day trips in the backcountry of the Everglades in a kayak and am thinking how much nicer, and safer, it would be in a skiff or bay boat.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> All to the above. Make sure you rinse the heck out of your bunks as well. If they are carpeted, they are a salt magnet that will ruin your trailer and fittings. Looks like I’m off to buy some SB deck cleaner with PTFE now!!


Excellent point on the trailer bunks. Thanks.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Wuggs said:


> Nice to hear from someone who does multi-day trips. I've done a couple solo multi-day trips in the backcountry of the Everglades in a kayak and am thinking how much nicer, and safer, it would be in a skiff or bay boat.


I'm excited and booked for my first ENP trip Easter weekend. I've done plenty multi-day trips to swfl, Crystal River, FL Keys...but this is my first to Flamingo/ENP.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

SS06 said:


> The Starbrite Deck Cleaner has ptfe in it which supposedly leaves a ptfe film after you rinse it, imo soap would remove the film. The Chemical Guys wax I use is also supposed to leave a thin film of wax behind also. Seems to work for me...my white decks are pearly white and so far mud, dirty, blood, footprints, etc just rinse right off. This is my 3rd boat using the SB deck cleaner...I'm very happy with it.


Thanks for the feedback! i thought the PTFE cleaner also had a soap and this is why I only use this one for its dual action. Maybe I need to do both


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I clean the skiff every other trip and it sits outside in a sling all day. Never flushed the motor (150hrs/yr)
. Didn't flush the motor on my last skiff either.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Salt away after each trip, with outboard flush, have my stuff set up to get it done In about 10-15 minutes. Worth it in my mind.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I flush my motor with fresh water after every use. I rinse my boat off throughly with fresh water, when using it the next day getting rid of salt and slime. I wash the boat down with soap water and a little Clorox when putting her up! 
And every month I put cleanser etc in my bilge and run the hose in it.


----------



## Scout821 (Aug 6, 2019)

I have a 2002 Scout and have flushed it with salt-away every single time I use it. I even get made fun of because I am so OCD about at least flushing it even when we get in late from a trip. I can always wash it down the next day but a good solid flush with salt-away allows me to sleep better at night. 20 years old and runs like a top.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

We used to use our bass boat to fish salt water in the 80s. On the way home, we would stop at a fresh water lake or river. Left the trailer strapped to the boat and backed it in to the lake, and ran the engine while the trailer rinsed at the same time.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

SS06 said:


> I'm excited and booked for my first ENP trip Easter weekend. I've done plenty multi-day trips to swfl, Crystal River, FL Keys...but this is my first to Flamingo/ENP.


I was there earlier in March. The catfish bite was awesome!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Yamahas don’t require rinsing or oil changes (follow my logic) 

My old man has a 150 on his 2012 bay boat. He left the rig in the canal all summer. The boat literally grew barnacles from bow to stern at the waterline. WOT the boat was turning 3700rpms and would barely plane lol that was several years ago. I don’t think he’s ever stuck to a maintenance plan just takes it to the shop every couple of years and he fishes 5-6 times per week. The motor still runs like a top 🤣 

Also I’m convinced Polaris is the toughest 4 wheeler ever made. He’s owned 3 of them since the early 2000s and I don’t think a single one ever had an oil change.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Yamahas don’t require rinsing or oil changes (follow my logic)
> 
> My old man has a 150 on his 2012 bay boat. He left the rig in the canal all summer. The boat literally grew barnacles from bow to stern at the waterline. WOT the boat was turning 3700rpms and would barely plane lol that was several years ago. I don’t think he’s ever stuck to a maintenance plan just takes it to the shop every couple of years and he fishes 5-6 times per week. The motor still runs like a top 🤣
> 
> Also I’m convinced Polaris is the toughest 4 wheeler ever made. He’s owned 3 of them since the early 2000s and I don’t think a single one ever had an oil change.



Sounds like your dad should buy a lottery ticket


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Wuggs said:


> Thanks to all who answered. I’m debating selling my kayaks and getting a TPS and need to know how much extra work it will be so I appreciate your responses. And I’ll add that if I do buy a skiff I hope I buy from someone who takes care of their gear like you guys do. Pride of ownership.


Never sell your yaks..


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> Never sell your yaks..


LOL. That’s been the consensus on the various forums I’ve posted on and I’m going to keep one of my two.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

NealXB2003 said:


> Sounds like your dad should buy a lottery ticket


 He’s one of a kind that’s for sure lol l. He’s been a great example of what not to do in many ways


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Yamahas don’t require rinsing or oil changes (follow my logic)
> 
> I don’t think he’s ever stuck to a maintenance plan just takes it to the shop every couple of years and he fishes 5-6 times per week. The motor still runs like a top 🤣


It's because he uses it nearly every day (5-6 times a week). If it was sitting for 2-4 weeks at a time and never flushing after use, then I bet he would see more issues from salt.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Just got back from a multi day trip. Put in Thursday took out Sunday. Rinsed and flushed at the dock before going home. For some reason, using muffs wouldn't get the engine to pee (it usually does, so used the built in flush port (Yamaha). Was going to soap and try the muffs today at home, but it's raining. Maybe tomorrow.

Was tempted to pull it out a time or two between trips (i.e. we didn't fish Friday) but didn't want to lose the spot. It sure is great to just walk to the dock, load and go!


----------

